# LOW Ice



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Any word on ice conditions around Zipple Bay area. I heard Morris Point area had about 10 inches late last week out to 20 feet. Did the wind cause any ice damage this past weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't know about that area but was hunting around the Sanborn Lakes in Barnes County today and there was still OPEN WATER in a few spots. I think it reopened. And there had been people fishing a bit ago. Be real carefull.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dick -

Am I old enough to retire and hunt with you EVERY DAY yet?!? Please let me know when I am! 

You're not one of the crazies out there yet are you? Talked to a few of the VC-area die hards and they were out on Olsons and St. M's for a brief time last week. We'll see how the rest of this warm week will treat the ice.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

the ice was actually just fine for a while last week on olsons... to bad the perch didn't cooperate... i'm heading back up north for the college break tomorrow, can't wait...


----------

